# Seguimento Incêndios - 2021



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jan 2021 às 16:57)

*Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal durante o ano de 2021*


*Link's úteis

Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/index.rcm.jsp?dia=dh

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/ocorrenciassignificativas.aspx
http://www.prociv.pt/

*Fogos.pt (Apps)*
https://fogos.pt/

*European Forest Fire Information System (EFFIS)*
http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/current-situation/

*MODIS Rapid Response*
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/current/globalfire.htm

*CEIF*
https://www.facebook.com/CEIF.ADAI

*LFF*
https://www.facebook.com/Laboratório-de-Fogos-Florestais-UTAD-203244986409477/?fref=nf

*PFF*
https://www.facebook.com/projPFF



*Regras específicas deste tópico:*

- Este tópico é apenas para relatar situações de incêndios na vossa região em vez de usarem os tópicos de seguimento meteorológico para esse efeito; ou é para acompanhar eventos significativos noutras regiões.
- Evitem grandes polémicas operacionais ou políticas, deixem isso para os especialistas, em local próprio, que não é este.
- Evitem as fotografias do tipo "pyroespectáculo", relatem e documentem um incêndio na vossa região, fotos são sempre bem vindas, mas apenas nessas circunstancias.
- Se for bombeiro ou outro profissional relacionado com a área com interesse especial em acompanhar permanentemente a situação a nível nacional, pf, identifique-se na assinatura, para todos saberem do seu particular interesse.

*Regras gerais:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ajuda/condicoes-de-utilizacao


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jan 2021 às 17:10)

E numa altura em que o país atravessa uma vaga de frio daquelas  , e que no passado Sábado (8-1-2021) a depressão Filomena trouxe até Portugal Continental e Ilha da Madeira alguma neve em locais pouco comuns como é o caso de Estremoz , Portalegre, Évora , etc , também chegaram os primeiros incêndios rurais de 2021 , sinal de que apesar de o Outono ter sido bom a nível de precipitação, o Inverno começou mal , e ainda praticamente não choveu  No passado Sábado em Arouca (Alvarenga) um IR obrigou a intervenção de 61 Op e 15 Viaturas, enquanto que na Serra do Alvão estiveram 30 Op, 10 Viaturas e um Ma´s no TO, isto em pleno mês de Janeiro, daí eu achar que faz sentido a partilha destes eventos!


*Arouca*

 https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...tal-em-arouca-em-noite-de-temperaturas-baixas

*Alvão*

 https://www.avozdetrasosmontes.pt/noticia/30417


----------



## Cesar (16 Mar 2021 às 23:57)

Os incêndios começam a aumentar e o vento forte não ajudam em nada.
Hoje em Vale de Azares já ardeu com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mar 2021 às 09:51)

Incêndio na localidade de Cabeça, concelho de Seia, com início às 23h27 de ontem, continua ativo, estando neste momento mobilizados 161 operacionais, 47 meios terrestres e 4 meios aéreos.


----------



## LMMS (18 Mar 2021 às 16:03)

HR muito baixa relativo à media do mês como se pode ver. Hoje às 16h00 HR em Portugal desde 22% no Algarve ou 35% no nordeste transmontano.
É inevitável surgiram os incêndios, queimadas deveriam ser suspensas.


----------



## Cesar (18 Mar 2021 às 17:51)

É provável que o incêndio de Cabeça Seia, seja de origem criminosa dado a hora a  que começou.


----------



## AJB (18 Mar 2021 às 21:24)

O incêndio de cabeça foi motivado por uma queima mal apagada


----------



## AJB (18 Mar 2021 às 21:25)

É da responsabilidade dos habituais gangues criminosos


----------



## AJB (18 Mar 2021 às 21:26)

No próximo fds estas redes criminosas vão atacar em força... Vão ver


----------



## Sleet (18 Mar 2021 às 22:59)

AJB disse:


> O incêndio de cabeça foi motivado por uma queima mal apagada



Levo para isto também. Não tenho completa certeza do ponto de início do incêndio de ontem, mas foi próximo a um local onde no início da semana foram feitas queimas de sobrantes. Grande parte daquela encosta andava a ser limpa nas últimas semanas e creio que as duas coisas estariam relacionadas. Com o vendaval da noite passada (entre as 22:00 e as 03:00 o vento médio na estação amadora do WU em Loriga andou sempre na casa dos 30-40 km/h) deve ter-se projetado alguma coisa que ficou mal apagada. De qualquer das formas, os ventos fortes de leste são típicos deste vale e não apareceram ontem, já dava vento desde o fim-de-semana. E as temperaturas têm estado bem primaveris por aqui, nem isso seria fator abonatório para fazer queimadas. Até pode nem ter sido essa a causa, mas não percebo como é que gente supostamente especializada cai em erros destes.

Curiosamente parte da zona que já estava limpa não ardeu, graças à existência de um aceiro transversal à encosta que cumpriu bem a sua função. Diria que devem ter ardido 250 a 300 ha, quase tudo pinhal, o que tendo em conta a violência do incêndio nas primeiras duas horas não foi nada mau.


----------



## huguh (20 Mar 2021 às 17:19)

há um incendio com alguma intensidade aqui perto, mas ainda nem tinha dado conta dele se não fossem as noticias.
Quase 100 bombeiros mas já sem meios aéreos segundo o que vejo no site da ANEPC


*"Incêndio em Peso da Régua mobiliza 94 bombeiros e dois aviões"*

Um incêndio está a consumir uma zona de mato em Peso da Régua, mobilizando 94 operacionais e dois meios aéreos, informou o Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro.
Uma zona de mato em Peso da Régua, está a arder desde as 12:45 deste sábado. No ataque ao fogo estão 94 bombeiros e dois aviões ou helicópteros, segundo informação do Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS).
Os 94 operacionais estão apoiados por 23 viaturas, refere o CDOS de Vila Real.
O fogo começou às 12:45 na localidade de Aldarete, no Peso da Régua, acrescenta.
Neste momento, no distrito de Vila Real estão ativos cinco incêndios, mobilizando um total de 123 operacionais, 34 viaturas e dois meios aéreos.


----------



## huguh (20 Mar 2021 às 20:09)

mais de 100 bombeiros já


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2021 às 14:43)

Três incêndios sucessivos em curso no concelho de Montalegre.
Plumas de fumo bem visíveis de satélite.
O maior começou pouco depois das 9h, arde há quase seis horas.
Apenas dois meios aéreos envolvidos no combate 

As nuvens de fumo apareceram desde logo no radar de Arouca, revelando altitudes até 3 Km aproximadamente:











https://fogos.pt/fogo/2021170007269






Imagem do Terra cerca das 12h06:


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2021 às 14:59)

Condições de Vento e humidade relativa desfavoráveis ao combate.
Na EMA de* Montalegre* o vento tem vindo a aumentar desde o início do incêndio, *18 Km/h de Oeste/WSW* na última hora, até às 14h.
HR em baixa até às 13h,* 25%*, 34% na última hora.






Localmente a HR aumentou, últimos valores indicam 61% e vento fraco de Oeste 11 Km/h com 15ºC.

A proximidade da albufeira da barragem do Alto Rabagão deve facilitar a acção dos meios aéreos mas as condições topográficas não. O fogo deve lavrar na encosta Leste de forte declive, desde o cimo Facho1 de altitude aproximada 1270 m .


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2021 às 16:28)

Às 13h48, a imagem do Aqua revelava que o fumo era menos espesso e resultado em parte dos meios líquidos de combate ao incêndio.
No entanto a esta hora ainda não há indicação de estar controlado, nem os meios aéreos foram aumentados.






O vento enfraqueceu, mantém-se de Oeste nas EMA's circundantes mas localmente a indicação é que sopra de SSE bastante fraco, talvez resultado da convecção térmica do próprio incêndio e de ser uma zona de encosta protegida do vento dominante.
A humidade relativa voltou a baixar. Localmente o registo é de apenas 10% !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2021 às 16:38)

StormRic disse:


> No entanto a esta hora ainda não há indicação de estar controlado, *nem os meios aéreos foram aumentados*.



Ainda estamos em março, há poucos meios aéreos disponíveis...


----------



## AJB (24 Mar 2021 às 21:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ainda estamos em março, há poucos meios aéreos disponíveis...


Estes incendios tratam se com fogo e nao com meios aereos...o pessoal gosta de ir a feira do fumeiro a Montalegre ou comer em casa os enchidos de lá...esquece se é que as vaquinhas e as cabrinhas precisam de pasto...


----------



## slbgdt (24 Mar 2021 às 23:42)

AJB disse:


> Estes incendios tratam se com fogo e nao com meios aereos...o pessoal gosta de ir a feira do fumeiro a Montalegre ou comer em casa os enchidos de lá...esquece se é que as vaquinhas e as cabrinhas precisam de pasto...



Finalmente uma opinião sensata..
Sempre se queimou em zonas pastoris e normalmente na Primavera.
Infelizmente ainda se usa muito pouco fogo controlado nesta fase do ano.
Meter meios aéreos ao preço à hora, a apagar mato, não faz qualquer sentido.


----------



## AJB (25 Mar 2021 às 09:35)

o problema é que agora ja não esta a arder apenas mato...mas isto deveria ter sido tratado a montante...a camara de Montalegre queixa se agora, mas em Outubro/Nov/Dez/Jan/Fev/Março não se preocupou em usar fogo controlado, em indagar junto dos pastores onde queriam renovação de pasto...preferem agora pedir helicópteros e aviões...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mar 2021 às 20:51)

1 vítima mortal no incêndio rural em Teixelo, concelho de Vila Nova de Paiva, aparentemente uma senhora de 80 anos.

Seguem mobilizados 159 operacionais e 47 meios terrestres. Teve início pouco antes das 16h.


----------



## jonas (25 Mar 2021 às 21:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 1 vítima mortal no incêndio rural em Teixelo, concelho de Vila Nova de Paiva, aparentemente uma senhora de 80 anos.
> 
> Seguem mobilizados 159 operacionais e 47 meios terrestres. Teve início pouco antes das 16h.


Em Março e já incêndios com uma dimensão considerável... a lamentar a vitima.
Zona de poucos acessos, mas a noite ajudará.


----------



## Cesar (25 Mar 2021 às 22:37)

O aumento dos incêndios vertiginosa.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (31 Mar 2021 às 22:24)

AJB disse:


> Estes incendios tratam se com fogo e nao com meios aereos...o pessoal gosta de ir a feira do fumeiro a Montalegre ou comer em casa os enchidos de lá...esquece se é que as vaquinhas e as cabrinhas precisam de pasto...



Quantas pessoas com responsabilidades (COS) conhecem a figura da gestão do combustível presente no DL124/06?
Eu sou da opinião que havendo incêndios em áreas típicas do pastoreio o GTF da zona deveria lá estar, bem como técnico em fogo controlado/supressão.


----------



## AJB (1 Abr 2021 às 00:15)

Tecnico de fogo controlado é diferente de tecnico de  fogo de supressão


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (1 Abr 2021 às 10:04)

Eu sei que são, só referi a supressão porque está explanado no art. 26-A.


----------



## AJB (1 Abr 2021 às 14:36)

e com a banalização da credenciação de tecnicos em fogo de supressão...


----------



## AJB (1 Abr 2021 às 14:37)

naturalmente com redução dos pre requisitos para aceder a essa mesma credenciação


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (2 Abr 2021 às 12:54)

Isso são outros quinhentos, também existe muito técnico em fogo controlado que fez o curso para ter currículo, para uns lugares apetecíveis que por aí apareceram, quantos destes efetivamente "andam a queimar"?

Também não concordo com o facto do técnico em fogo controlado ter que ser licenciado.


----------



## Agreste (4 Abr 2021 às 19:54)

a primavera segue seca e quente. Não chove no algarve desde 6 de fevereiro.

o governo começar já a tratar com o exército a vigilância das zonas florestais no sul do país.


----------



## jonas (6 Abr 2021 às 18:13)

Arde para os lados do Marão. Incêndio já com alguma dimensão visivel desde o Marco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2021 às 23:11)

*Meia Centena de Operacionais Combatem Incêndio na Zona de Castro Marim *

https://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2021/05/meia-centena-de-operacionais-combate.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mai 2021 às 17:33)

Incêndio em Altura na zona da Pedra Arrancada com 123 operacionais apoiados por 39 veículos e 3 meios aéreos.

A22 cortada ao trânsito entre o nó de Monte Gordo e Tavira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mai 2021 às 19:10)

Já com 151 operacionais e 50 veículos, com o vento a não dar tréguas vai ser complicado..

*A22 cortada nos dois sentidos devido ao fogo em Castro Marim*

https://postal.pt/sociedade/2021-05...tidos-devido-ao-fogo-em-Castro-Marim-d04feaf8







Foto: Correio da Manhã

(19:55) Incêndio dominado


----------



## dahon (30 Mai 2021 às 18:22)

Parece que este ano já há Kamov. Passou agora um aqui por Viseu, branco com frente vermelha.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (30 Mai 2021 às 18:47)

Estarão operacionais a partir de 1 de junho em: Loulé, Ferreira do Zêzere e Vila Real.


----------



## ruijacome (30 Mai 2021 às 20:57)

dahon disse:


> Parece que este ano já há Kamov. Passou agora um aqui por Viseu, branco com frente vermelha.



São os mesmos dos ultimos anos.. Mais velhos que o cag....


----------



## AJB (30 Mai 2021 às 23:51)

A grande novidade este ano são as 12 equipas (EGFR) do ICNF. As equipas de gestão do fogo rural


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2021 às 17:08)

Incendio activo em Castelo Branco, desde as 16:30, e mobiliza já neste momento 95 op,19 veiculos, e 2 MA, vejo já a partir o fumo no horizonte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jun 2021 às 17:21)

180 operacionais, 46 meios terrestres e 8 meios aéreos acionados para incêndio rural em Cernache do Bonjardim - Sertã.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jun 2021 às 18:14)

Combate ao IR da Sertã que o @Duarte Sousa  fez referência , já muito perto do concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere , nomeadamente de Dornes , contudo combate a evoluir  favoravelmente   O mesmo pode ver visto " in loco" daqui:  https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/ferreira-do-zezere-dornes/


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Jun 2021 às 20:11)

Vi à pouco um canadair a dirigir-se para a pista de CB, nem sabia que havia fogo.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2021 às 17:22)

Fogo lavra em Ponte de Sor já com mais de 100 operacionais e 3 meios aéreos

https://fogos.pt/fogo/2021120012080


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jun 2021 às 18:06)

Dominado. Parece que foi mesmo ao lado do Aeródromo, pelo menos isso significou acesso fácil a meios aéreos e bombeiros.


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2021 às 15:20)

Quem não sabia, sabe agora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jul 2021 às 17:22)

Orion disse:


> Quem não sabia, sabe agora.


Exatamente o que eu pensei quando li o artigo! Contudo o mesmo revela situações muito graves , e todas as entidades competentes deveriam responder pelas mesmas! A denúncia está feita, talvez da pior forma,mas está! 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jul 2021 às 17:51)

Entretanto nos próximos dias temos temperaturas na média ou abaixo da média, isto até ao dia 7 Julho que fará com que a anomalia na 1a semana seja algo acentuada!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2021 às 18:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Exatamente o que eu pensei quando li o artigo! Contudo o mesmo revela situações muito graves , e todas as entidades competentes deveriam responder pelas mesmas! A denúncia está feita, talvez da pior forma,mas está!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk



*"As bermas da Estrada Nacional (EN) 266), a via principal de acesso a Monchique, estão cobertas de pasto seco com mais de meio metro de altura. Na encosta sul da montanha, o calor do sol aquece a pedra xistosa, a esteva liberta verniz que se cola à pele de quem se aproxima. O material combustível está lá, pronto a arder".
*
Se a via de acesso a Monchique está assim, agora imaginem no meio da serra--- 

No Caldeirão, as bermas da N124 estão iguais só não existe é madeira empilhada.

Não é necessário vir um jornal colocar em primeira página o que está á vista de todos e não é isso, que vai fazer arder ou não arder a serra, o que falta é prevenção e por muito mais incêndios que se tenham, a situação volta sempre ao mesmo, seja em Monchique, no Caldeirão ou em Pedrógão Grande. Falam e prometem muito quando arde, mas depois não fazem nada depois de arder, essa é a mentalidade de quem nos governa.


----------



## Stinger (3 Jul 2021 às 22:30)

Esse tipo de informação nunca poderia sair para a comunicacao social e porque? Porque é informação totalmente útil para os incendiários saberem que a serra de Monchique está assim e que tem resinas óptimas ao fogo e é uma bomba incendiária, este tipo de gente tem os pormenores todos escrutinados na comunicação social para lançar os fogos nos melhores sítios.

Até acho que consultam o vento para mandar fogo nas melhores alturas.... 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (4 Jul 2021 às 00:21)

Se a área de Monchique que ardeu há 3 anos ou a de Pedrogão estivesse pronta para arder novamente significava que a taxa de crescimento da vegetação nessas zonas era superior a que se verifica no Minho... Ou seja, não está absolutamente disponível para sustentar um grande incêndio!
No que diz respeito aos incendiários que consultam a meteo pra colocar fogo... Bem, sabem quais as causas dos últimos grandes incêndios em Monchique?
Um agricultor a utilizar um motor de rega que aqueceu e provocou a ignição... Outra causa foi uma linha eletrica... Pois é, é sempre mais fácil desculpar mo nos enquanto sociedade e culpar a minoria criminosa...


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2021 às 14:57)

Incêndio já com mobilização elevada de meios em Foros da Charneca (Benavente), a cerca de 1 km da nossa pequena quinta de família. 

Depois de o ano passado ter perdido umas dezenas de árvores e parte da vedação da quinta num incêndio, este ano já tivemos um fogo que embora tenha entrado no nosso terreno não houve danos a registar. Hoje temos uma nova ocorrência...Fogos a mais nesta zona...

https://noticiasdosorraia.sapo.pt/m...riBozwl3mGJw0_nbXHHTpfF10zH36oOCs-IB643z3cpUY


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jul 2021 às 22:37)

Os próximos dias não vão ser provavelmente fáceis, com os três "30" a estarem presentes em muitas zonas do país .

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (7 Jul 2021 às 23:56)

https://fb.watch/v/5oSqn2lse/


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2021 às 10:18)

MSantos disse:


> Incêndio já com mobilização elevada de meios em Foros da Charneca (Benavente), a cerca de 1 km da nossa pequena quinta de família.
> 
> Depois de o ano passado ter perdido umas dezenas de árvores e parte da vedação da quinta num incêndio, este ano já tivemos um fogo que embora tenha entrado no nosso terreno não houve danos a registar. Hoje temos uma nova ocorrência...Fogos a mais nesta zona...
> 
> https://noticiasdosorraia.sapo.pt/m...riBozwl3mGJw0_nbXHHTpfF10zH36oOCs-IB643z3cpUY



O incêndio que lavrou ontem na Herdade de Almada perto de Foros da Charneca terá tido origem uma máquina que estava a realizar trabalhos de limpeza florestal.

*Limpeza de terreno provoca incêndio nos Foros da Charneca. Mais de 120 bombeiros e 4 meios aéreos combateram chamas*


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2021 às 18:29)

Incêndio em Martim Longo, Alcoutim com 43 operacionais, 10 viaturas e 4 meios aéreos.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2021 às 19:46)

Incêndio em Fanhões no conselho de Loures com grande mobilização de meios:

Operacionais: 130 
Viaturas: 42 
Meios aéreos: 3


----------



## AJB (15 Jul 2021 às 20:20)

Aqui del Rey quando o fumo chega ao terreiro do paço... Incêndio sem história relevante... 10ha ardidos no máximo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2021 às 14:03)

Ingnicões potencialmente perigosas a começar respectivamente na serra da Penha (Portalegre) e em Marmelete , na serra de Monchique  Vamos ver como corre o ataque inicial 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2021 às 15:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ingnicões potencialmente perigosas a começar respectivamente na serra da Penha (Portalegre) e em Marmelete , na serra de Monchique  Vamos ver como corre o ataque inicial
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


Há bastante vento, mas felizmente, segundo o que vejo pelo Facebook, o incêndio em Portalegre está dominado.


----------



## Devas (17 Jul 2021 às 15:27)

http://bombeirostv.pt/incendio-na-s...XnwiyU7BD9oIzVwh3V0P-JuGqKTQkUe0wYOgoqpMZkeHc


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2021 às 15:30)

sabemos que a serra de monchique tem infelizmente grande potencial para incêndios...

a ver se dão conta nas primeiras horas.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2021 às 15:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ingnicões potencialmente perigosas a começar respectivamente na serra da Penha (Portalegre) e em Marmelete , na serra de Monchique  Vamos ver como corre o ataque inicial
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk



Monchique... Zona tradicionalmente complicada quando o fogo surge, esperemos que seja dominado rapidamente.

Para já com 188 operacionais, 54 viaturas e 8 meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2021 às 15:45)

Verdade, Monchique é sempre uma zona com um potencial tremendo, infelizmente.  Esta a arder numa zona que não ardeu em 2018, à cerca de meia-hora estava assim 







Já bem visível no radar dinâmico do IPMA.






Felizmente o IR de Portalegre começou na lateral esquerda do IP2, senão poderia ter sido bem mais complicado @joralentejano


----------



## ruijacome (17 Jul 2021 às 16:32)

Este vai dar trabalhinho  Vamos lá


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2021 às 17:12)

Pela CMTV vários carros a arder e um lar a ser evacuado.

Fogo de Monchique já chegou a Portimão.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2021 às 18:29)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade, Monchique é sempre uma zona com um potencial tremendo, infelizmente.  Esta a arder numa zona que não ardeu em 2018, à cerca de meia-hora estava assim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já sei a causa do incêndio da Serra da Penha em Portalegre, foi uma beata atirada por um condutor, as pessoas não têm o mínimo de cuidado.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2021 às 19:00)

Há um bombeiro ferido, e já arderam barracões e viaturas segundo a CMTV.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2021 às 19:29)

Outro incêndio numa zona sensível no concelho de Silves.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2021 às 21:09)

*Frente Sul do incêndio dirige-se para «áreas povoadas» mais «vulneráveis»*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2021/0...rige-se-para-areas-povoadas-mais-vulneraveis/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2021 às 22:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Frente Sul do incêndio dirige-se para «áreas povoadas» mais «vulneráveis»*
> 
> https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2021/0...rige-se-para-areas-povoadas-mais-vulneraveis/


E o início da noite não traz uma imagem nada bonita 






Infelizmente a negligência do homem continua a ser a maior causa dos IR no nosso país @Davidmpb ,  é muito triste que assim seja 
Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2021 às 13:01)

O incêndio foi dominado às 7h15m da manhã. Veremos como irá correr a tarde, com o aumento do vento. 

A origem foi num acampamento hippie, com umas ligações eléctricas manhosas. Mais uma vez, a negligência.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2021 às 00:59)

*Maquiavélico*

Ficou em prisão preventiva o homem suspeito de ter ateado os fogos da sertã no domingo e os grandes fogos de mação em 2017 e de oleiros e Proença a Nova no ano passado. A decisão do tribunal de Castelo Branco foi conhecida ao final da tarde. Nelson Afonso, de 38 anos, engenheiro eletrotécnico foi detido pela Polícia Judiciária.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/al...ca-a-nova-ficou-em-prisao-preventiva_v1336845

Sobre o mesmo assunto recomendo vivamente a leitura destes dois artigos:

https://www.mediotejo.net/ultima-ho...ito-de-provocar-fogos-devastadores-na-regiao/

https://www.mediotejo.net/crime-det...peito-no-incendio-que-devastou-macao-em-2017/


----------



## criz0r (22 Jul 2021 às 15:53)

Essa notícia deve ter sido um soco no estômago a certos gurus que bem conheço.


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2021 às 16:18)

O perfil deste indivíduo foge ao perfil típico do "pirómano" português.
Fazendo um paralelismo do covid e vacinas... O normal é que quem tem o processo de vacinação completo há mais de 14 dias, não incorre de doença grave... No entanto há uma reduzida % de população que "sai" deste padrão. A essa pequena franja normalmente é dado grande destaque, apesar de ser reduzida a representatividade em termos absolutos ou relativos!
Este caso será normalmente explorado pelos que se desculpabilizam com "o malvado do incendiario maquiavélico que tudo queima"... Típico dos povos latinos


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2021 às 16:21)

No entanto este personagem andava a ser "cercado" pela PJ e GNR... É só foi detido graças às últimas ignicoes que provocou há uma semana... A isso e a métodos "menos convencionais"


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2021 às 20:16)

Despiste de viatura dos bombeiros voluntários de Vinhais faz dois mortos, e três feridos graves! A viatura seguia para um incêndio rural já em resolução na localidade de Travanca , PNM ! Paz à suas almas e um profundo lamento à família destes "guerreiros " 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Devas (22 Jul 2021 às 20:40)

Um dia triste  sentidas condolências à família e aos Bombeiros Voluntários de Vinhais

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10158951351058183&id=299348498182



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Despiste de viatura dos bombeiros voluntários de Vinhais faz dois mortos, e três feridos graves! A viatura seguia para um incêndio rural já em resolução na localidade de Travanca , PNM ! Paz à suas almas e um profundo lamento à família destes "guerreiros "
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2021 às 13:06)

Enorme nuvem de fumo negro, no incêndio a Norte daqui, no Azinheiro conta já com 22 operacionais, apoiados por 5 viaturas e 1 meio aéreo, passou por aqui agora, os bombeiros de Olhão a caminho.


----------



## jonas (3 Ago 2021 às 14:42)

Tabuço com mais de 100 opr e 6MA. Vi algumas fotos, parece estar complicado, daí a rápida mobilização de tantos meios. Vamos esperar que o consigam dominar em breve.


----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2021 às 17:12)

183 operacionais e 6 MA em Tabuaço.
fica a 20 e tal km daqui, claramente visivel a coluna de fumo daqui da Régua


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2021 às 14:52)

Incêndio "feio" a nordeste de Loulé, perto de Amendoeira, visível através da webcam da Praia de Faro da MEO Beachcam.

Acionados 87 operacionais, 21 meios terrestres, 8 meios aéreos.

https://fogos.pt/fogo/2021080032936






https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/faro/


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2021 às 15:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Incêndio "feio" a nordeste de Loulé, perto de Amendoeira, visível através da webcam da Praia de Faro da MEO Beachcam.
> 
> Acionados 87 operacionais, 21 meios terrestres, 8 meios aéreos.
> 
> ...



Reforço de meios para este incêndio, para já agora com 113 Operacionais, 30 Viaturas e 8 Meios Aéreos.


----------



## jonas (4 Ago 2021 às 16:27)

Já 200 operacionais em Loulé.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2021 às 17:46)

Os 'terroristas' foram de férias. Para o ano regressam.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2021 às 17:57)

---


E ainda falam mal da CMTV e dos políticos portugueses...

Sim, por vezes podemos não fazer grande figura quando comparando com os vizinhos. Mas felizmente não somos do pior que por aí há.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2021 às 20:02)

*Incêndio de Loulé faz 53 pessoas abandonarem as suas casas*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2021/08/incendio-de-loule-faz-53-pessoas-abandonarem-as-suas-casas/

Incêndio dominado (20:25)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2021 às 23:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Incêndio de Loulé faz 53 pessoas abandonarem as suas casas*
> 
> https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2021/08/incendio-de-loule-faz-53-pessoas-abandonarem-as-suas-casas/
> 
> Incêndio dominado (20:25)


IR estranho, este !  Várias ignicões , ou simplesmente falsos alarmes fizeram com que o dispositivo tivesse que andar muito disperso até iniciar um ataque inicial mais musculado   Esta meia-hora perdida penso que fez toda a diferença, as outras ocorrências acabaram por desaparecer do site da ANEPC, daí a minha presunção que terão sido falsos alertas! 
Em relação ao relatório do ICNF @Orion , acho que ainda é muito cedo para se atirar os foguetes ao ar, o combustível mostra cada vez mais como é natural,  uma maior disponibilidade para arder,   e em 2016 no espaço de 2 semanas , já no final de agosto arderam cerca de 100.000 hectares  

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (4 Ago 2021 às 23:49)

A Turquia está a ter o "nosso 2017"..a resposta do governo será compra de meios aéreos e terrestres... Fica aqui a minha aposta


----------



## jkmc (5 Ago 2021 às 10:52)

Nao quero ser pessimista mais tenho a convicçao que 2017 pode repetir se em Portugal. 
Fiz uma viagem entre Braga e Lisboa passando pela A3, A17 e A8 e fiquei muito surpreso (o talvez nao) pela quantidade de plantaçoes de eucaliptos em todo o lado.
Mesmo mais a sul, perto de Leiria, Lourinha, Torres Vedras e muito perto de Lisboa, desde que ha um espaço, é eucaliptos novos perto da autoestrada e de habitaçoes.

Este ano, o tempo foi ajudando para ter poucos incendios mas nao quero imaginar se temos uma onda de calor longa para o ano... parece que o estado nao aprendeu com as catastrofes. Em vez de limitar eucaliptais, vejo que cada ano ha mais.
Nao entendo...


----------



## AJB (5 Ago 2021 às 10:57)

tivesse o país todo o modelo de gestao que muitos eucaliptais tem e nunca teria havido um 2017...essa coisa de achar que o eucalipto é o culpado...falta de gestão florestal, exodo rural, diminuição do setor primário...isto sim são os culpados...o resto é treta para entreter politiquices e eco urbanitas


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2021 às 16:29)

Incêndio reacendeu-se em Loulé 

*Fogo reacendeu em Loulé e mobiliza 6 meios aéreos*

https://postal.pt/sociedade/2021-08-06-Fogo-reacendeu-em-Loule-e-mobiliza-6-meios-aereos-47181b1f

O fumo era visível daqui.

Existe outro incêndio bem mais perigoso e a norte em Salir (Besteiros). 

Mais outra ignição, no concelho de Loulé em Alte. 

Tantos incêndios no interior do concelho de Loulé.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2021 às 17:18)

Tarde estranha em plena Serra do Caldeirão, 2 incêndios no concelho de Loulé e agora outro em Cachopo no concelho de Tavira, andam incendiários à solta na Serra do Caldeirão.

Coluna de fumo vista da BeachCam da Praia de Faro







Incêndio em Cachopo em rescaldo.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Ago 2021 às 18:12)

Não é normal o que se passa em Loulé! De repente é um festival de ignições!

O outro fogo reacende ao fim de 2 dias...

Assim não dá!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2021 às 20:39)

trovoadas disse:


> Não é normal o que se passa em Loulé! De repente é um festival de ignições!
> 
> O outro fogo reacende ao fim de 2 dias...
> 
> Assim não dá!



Já na 4ª feira existiu várias ignições quando começou na Amendoeira, hoje existiu 3 incêndios em zonas distintas e o reacendimento, foi em Salir, depois Alte e o outro em Messines, mais parece que andaram pela EN124 entre Salir e Messines. Uma coisa, é surgir uma ignição num sítio outra coisa é surgirem várias num espaço de 1 hora como aconteceu esta tarde.


----------



## AJB (6 Ago 2021 às 21:03)

Reacender ao fim de 2 dias, e mais até, é perfeitamente normal e compatível com o indice de seca da região


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2021 às 15:32)

Incêndio perto de Mora com 56 operacionais, 16 meios terrestres e 2 aéreos.

A coluna de fumo é visível da webcam MeteoAlentejo de Avis:





Aqui nesta zona tem havido incêndios quase todos os dias. Hoje os bombeiros já saíram 2 vezes. Felizmente conseguem dominá-los rapidamente.


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2021 às 16:53)

Incêndio com grande mobilização de meios em Pelariga (Pombal)... Estão por lá 148 operacionais, 38 viaturas e 8 meios aéreos.

Não deve estar nada fácil


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2021 às 16:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Incêndio perto de Mora com 56 operacionais, 16 meios terrestres e 2 aéreos.
> 
> A coluna de fumo é visível da webcam MeteoAlentejo de Avis:
> 
> ...



Grande aumento de meios também neste incêndio.. Já com 104 operacionais, 33 viaturas, 5 meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2021 às 17:09)

Dias complicados em perspetiva,  face as condições meteorológicas previstas para os próximos dias


----------



## MSantos (15 Ago 2021 às 08:45)

Portugal vai adquirir 14 meios aéreos próprios até 2026​








						Incêndios: Portugal vai adquirir 14 meios aéreos próprios até 2026 - Agroportal
					

Portugal vai adquirir 14 meios aéreos próprios de combate aos incêndios rurais até 2026, anunciou hoje o ministro da Administração Interna. [...]




					www.agroportal.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2021 às 13:37)

Incêndio na Serra de Monchique, nas Caldas de Monchique, com 58 operacionais, 15 viaturas e 2 meios aéreos, alerta às 13:14


----------



## jonas (15 Ago 2021 às 15:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio na Serra de Monchique, nas Caldas de Monchique, com 58 operacionais, 15 viaturas e 2 meios aéreos, alerta às 13:14


Já dominado.
Entretanto Baião e Lamego são os que reunem mais meios a esta hora. Ambos com mais de 70 opr no combate.


----------



## huguh (15 Ago 2021 às 19:45)

Passaram por mim as 16 vários meios de reforço para os lados de Lamego, bombeiros de São João da pesqueira, Penedono, etc e também um avião pesado 

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2021 às 19:46)

Incêndio em Paúl na Covilhã com mais de 150 operacionais e 5 meios aéreos.


----------



## jonas (15 Ago 2021 às 19:50)

Neste momento 4 incêndios a mobilizar mais de 100 operacionais:
-Baião (zona complicado, muito mato e sem acessos, já ativo há algumas horas)
-Valpaços
-Covilhã
-Alenquer


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Ago 2021 às 22:24)

Aparentemente o IR de Valpaços , Vila Real tem 4 frentes activas , e arde com alguma intensidade, estão no TO 216Op e 56 Veículos!  Alguém sabe a razão pela qual a ANEPC deixou de colocar na sua página as chamadas ocorrências importantes?!


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2021 às 02:17)

huguh disse:


> Passaram por mim as 16 vários meios de reforço para os lados de Lamego, bombeiros de São João da pesqueira, Penedono, etc e também um avião pesado
> 
> Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk



Fotos do incendio de Lamego.
foi exatamente este o avião que vi passar!


----------



## jonas (16 Ago 2021 às 09:11)

Incêndio em Odeleite ainda em curso, tem no combate mais de 150 opr e 8 MA.
Começou de noite perto da 1 da manhã


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2021 às 09:14)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio em Odeleite ainda em curso, tem no combate mais de 150 opr e 8 MA.
> Começou de noite perto da 1 da manhã



Incêndio em zona com potencial para ser muito complicado... 

Para já com:
170 Operacionais  
54 Viaturas  
9 Meios aéreos


----------



## jonas (16 Ago 2021 às 09:50)

MSantos disse:


> Incêndio em zona com potencial para ser muito complicado...
> 
> Para já com:
> 170 Operacionais
> ...


Esperemos que aproveitem a manhã e consigam dominar o incêndio com este reforço de meios. De tarde já se torna mais dificil.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2021 às 13:28)

Encontra-se dominado. 

Começar à 1h da manhã, foi certamente do sol da meia-noite.


----------



## jonas (16 Ago 2021 às 14:20)

Incêndio para os lados de Recarei... não está com bom aspeto


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2021 às 15:17)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio para os lados de Recarei... não está com bom aspeto


Dominado

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Ago 2021 às 15:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Encontra-se dominado.
> 
> Começar à 1h da manhã, foi certamente do sol da meia-noite.



Novamente ativo, como seria de esperar, dadas as condições meteorológicas.


----------



## jonas (16 Ago 2021 às 15:47)

Parece estar a agravar-se. Aumento de meios e já é visivel nas imagens de radar do IPMA.


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2021 às 16:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Novamente ativo, como seria de esperar, dadas as condições meteorológicas.





jonas disse:


> Parece estar a agravar-se. Aumento de meios e já é visivel nas imagens de radar do IPMA.









Condições mesmo muito desfavoráveis ao combate ao incêndio, a juntarem-se ao terreno declivoso na direcção da propagação para SSE:
























						Fogos.pt [31-10-2022 21:38] Incêndio em Faro, Castro Marim, Odeleite
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




O fumo cobre uma parte significativa do céu, visto de Castro Marim:

16h10


----------



## jonas (16 Ago 2021 às 17:51)

Castro Marim já com mais de 300 opr no combate, situação complicada.
Entretanto em Baião (outra vez) 2 incêndios com algumas dimensões ativos.


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2021 às 18:20)

Pelo radar a intensidade mantém-se mas pode estar a evoluir favoravelmente:








A pluma atinge altitude um pouco acima dos 3 Km:













						Fogos.pt [31-10-2022 21:38] Incêndio em Faro, Castro Marim, Odeleite
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Ago 2021 às 18:31)

jonas disse:


> Castro Marim já com mais de 300 opr no combate, situação complicada.



Visto de Monte Gordo está assim!  Existe informações que dão conta da proximidade do IR Mata da Conceição Já em Tavira , alguém confirma?! 






Fonte:  Pedro Ribeiro


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2021 às 18:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Visto de Monte Gordo está assim!  Existe informações que dão conta da proximidade do IR Mata da Conceição Já em Tavira , alguém confirma?!


A mata situa-se na direcção SSW, e a não ser que haja uma rotação do vento para NNE parece pouco provável.

Aldeia de Cortelha, a norte de Carrapateira, no trajecto da propagação para SSE:


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2021 às 18:55)

Pelo aspecto do eco de radar, o combate está a evoluir favoravelmente, densidade do fumo bastante menor na origem e menos volumoso:


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2021 às 19:06)

Pode haver algum salto para a zona Leste da Mata, nota-se aliás uma rotação da direcção de propagação, agora mais para Sul, e passando a Oeste de Cortelha:
O vento geral é de Noroeste mas a EMA de Tavira mostra direcção Norte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Ago 2021 às 19:31)

Chamas já chegaram à A22 perto da localidade de Caliço. 14km percorridos desde o ponto de ignição inicial.

Só de pensar que estas últimas 2 semanas estive na Manta Rota, até me dá um nó na garganta.


----------



## Agreste (16 Ago 2021 às 19:41)

fumarada descomunal no horizonte, visto de Faro. Não terá formado nenhum pirocúmulo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2021 às 20:47)

Fogo em Castro Marim já passou para Tavira e VRSA​








						Fogo em Castro Marim já passou para Tavira e VRSA
					

O incêndio que lavra na zona de Odeleite, Castro Marim, já passou para o concelho vizinho de Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António.




					jornaldoalgarve.pt


----------



## jonas (16 Ago 2021 às 23:15)

Parece que o complexo de golfe de Monte Rei foi tomado pelas chamas. 
Desde o ponto de ignição até ás zonas já alcançadas pelo fogo, já é uma distância bastante considerável...


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2021 às 23:59)

Alguem anda de mão quente no concelho de  Baião.. a quantidade de incêndios por dia nos ultimos dias é absurda... aos 20 ou mais por dia


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2021 às 00:12)

Dados do incendio de Castro Marim.
Porque razão temos estas informações todas no twitter da ANPC e no site não aparece nada....


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Ago 2021 às 01:23)

StormRic disse:


> Pode haver algum salto para a zona Leste da Mata, nota-se aliás uma rotação da direcção de propagação, agora mais para Sul, e passando a Oeste de Cortelha:
> O vento geral é de Noroeste mas a EMA de Tavira mostra direcção Norte.


Obrigado Ricardo , infelizmente parece que a Mata foi mesmo atingida, resta saber a dimensão dos estragos na mesma! Já terão ardido cerca de 3500 hectares neste IR.

. 








						Incêndio de Castro Marim está «descontrolado» e sem fim à vista
					

Presidente da Câmara dá conta de danos materiais «avultados»



					www.sulinformacao.pt
				




No Twitter da ANEPC , também podemos ver isso mesmo!




Já estão 432 Op e 147 Veículos no TO, e uma longa noite/dia pela frente...


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2021 às 02:30)

Prioridade dos bombeiros é travar expansão do fogo de Castro Marim a sul
					

Estão no local 377 operacionais. O CDOS de Faro confirmou que uma das frentes do incêndio “já passou” para o concelho de Tavira, lavrando numa zona onde “há alguns povoados dispersos”, nomeadamente Carrapateira, Nora, Estorninhos e Corte António Mar




					www.publico.pt


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2021 às 02:40)

Continua o reforço de meios
A esta hora 573 op e 189 veiculos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Ago 2021 às 08:59)

626 Op , 209 Veículos e 9 Ma,s


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Ago 2021 às 09:23)




----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2021 às 13:39)

Os incêndios do Algarve são sempre o mesmo filme, ah e tal estava dominado e depois arde 3 dias ou mais, foi em 2003, 2004, 2012, 2018 e 2021.

Ontem, a A22 devia ter sido a barreira que não deviam deixar ultrapassar, passando a A22 a mata nacional ia à vida. 

E sem eucaliptos...


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2021 às 13:39)

Incêndio que deflagrou em Castro Marim dominado
					

Mais de 80 pessoas de 12 localidades diferentes foram retiradas por precaução e quase 200 animais foram retirados do canil municipal de Vila Real de Santo António. A A22 foi entretanto reaberta por estarem reunidas condições de segurança.




					www.publico.pt
				





Não há ecos de radar e nas Beachcams de Faro e Praia Verde também não se vê fumo.









						Fogos.pt [31-10-2022 21:38] Incêndio em Faro, Castro Marim, Odeleite
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2021 às 13:42)

StormRic disse:


> Incêndio que deflagrou em Castro Marim dominado
> 
> 
> Mais de 80 pessoas de 12 localidades diferentes foram retiradas por precaução e quase 200 animais foram retirados do canil municipal de Vila Real de Santo António. A A22 foi entretanto reaberta por estarem reunidas condições de segurança.
> ...


Parece estar bem mais calmo.
Agora é tentar resistir ao aumento de temperatura e á rotação do vento, que vai passar a soprar de sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Ago 2021 às 14:05)

jonas disse:


> Parece estar bem mais calmo.
> Agora é tentar resistir ao aumento de temperatura e á rotação do vento, que vai passar a soprar de sul.



As máximas do dia naquela região já foram atingidas, antes de entrar o vento de sudoeste.

Com o vento de sudoeste a temperatura desce e a humidade sobe. O vento pode-se manter moderado em alguns locais.

O ponto mais preocupante é (ou era) a Mata Nacional que se situa no flanco direito (virado a oeste). Com vento de SW o fogo será empurrado para a área que já ardeu. Assim, diria que os pontos mais sensíveis são os do flanco esquerdo (virado a este), mas que, à partida, é onde o perímetro já está melhor consolidado.

Penso que temos (quase) tudo para dominar este incêndio e não deixá-lo fugir novamente, até porque esta noite teremos alguma recuperação noturna, ao contrário da noite passada.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Ago 2021 às 14:47)

Estou por Olhão e parece-me que está tudo controlado. Não vejo fumo no horizonte.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2021 às 15:35)

Muito próximo da fronteira, distrito da Guarda mas do lado de Espanha.
Imagem cerca das 13h de hoje.







Vento de Nordeste 10 a 20 Km/h.
Apareceram ecos no radar (Arouca) cerca das 13h30, entretanto tornaram-se mais fracos e intermitentes, o fumo terá passado sobre Vilar Formoso.


----------



## DRC (17 Ago 2021 às 15:39)

StormRic disse:


> Muito próximo da fronteira, distrito da Guarda mas do lado de Espanha.
> Imagem cerca das 13h de hoje.


Muito fumo pelo Sabugal, desse incêndio em San Felices de los Gallegos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Ago 2021 às 16:13)

Incêndio de Castro Marim / Tavira / VRSA em resolução.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2021 às 16:54)

DRC disse:


> Muito fumo pelo Sabugal, desse incêndio em San Felices de los Gallegos.



Imagem hoje às 14h35, satélite Aqua, resolução 60 m.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2021 às 16:58)

Estimativa grosseira da área afectada pelo incêndio de Castro Marim: 7800 hectares.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2021 às 17:50)

PAN: Pelo menos 14 animais de abrigo ilegal em Santa Rita morreram no incêndio​








						PAN: Pelo menos 14 animais de abrigo ilegal em Santa Rita morreram no incêndio
					

PAN vai apresentar queixa no Ministério Público



					www.sulinformacao.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2021 às 17:58)

Incêndio em São Bartolomeu de Messines já com 47 operacionais, 9 viaturas e 4 meios aéreos, alerta às 17h21.


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2021 às 18:00)

StormRic disse:


> Estimativa grosseira da área afectada pelo incêndio de Castro Marim: 7800 hectares.




*"De acordo com o balanço feito de manhã, o incêndio tinha já afetado uma área de cerca de 9.000 hectares, depois de registar uma “taxa de expansão de 650 hectares por hora”, disse o comandante das operações de socorro.
Segundo Richard Marques, o fogo tinha atingido então um perímetro de 43 quilómetros.

“O potencial deste incêndio é de 20.000 hectares”, acrescentou.

Para as 19:00 de hoje está prevista uma conferência de imprensa das autoridades para um novo ponto de situação.

Às 16:35 o fogo mobilizava 530 operacionais, apoiados por 190 veículos e cinco meios aéreos, segundo a página da Proteção Civil nacional. "*









						Fogo que começou em Castro Marim foi dominado
					

O incêndio rural que deflagrou na segunda-feira em Castro Marim, e que lavra em mais dois municípios do Algarve, foi dominado às 16:02, disse à agência Lusa ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2021 às 01:17)

huguh disse:


> *"De acordo com o balanço feito de manhã, o incêndio tinha já afetado uma área de cerca de 9.000 hectares, depois de registar uma “taxa de expansão de 650 hectares por hora”, disse o comandante das operações de socorro.
> Segundo Richard Marques, o fogo tinha atingido então um perímetro de 43 quilómetros.
> 
> “O potencial deste incêndio é de 20.000 hectares”, acrescentou.
> ...











						Castro Marim: bombeiros fazem consolidação da extinção de fogo com 6700 hectares afectados
					

Richard Marques manifestou-se satisfeito por o trabalho realizado durante o dia ter permitido garantir que não havia reactivações como a que aconteceu na segunda-feira.




					www.publico.pt
				




Bem, os 7800 estão na média entre a primeira estimativa de 9000 e a última de 6700 ha.


----------



## jonas (18 Ago 2021 às 14:21)

Incêndio em Odemira numa zona complicada.
Ataque inicial forte, já com mais de 100 opr e 6 MA.


----------



## GoN_dC (18 Ago 2021 às 14:30)

Se a memória não me falha, numa zona próxima onde se iniciou o grande incêndio de 2018. A nuvem de fumo já começa a chegar ao litoral sul.


----------



## jonas (18 Ago 2021 às 14:47)

Já com quase 200 opr e 8 MA.
Zona perigosa, ataque inicial fortíssimo, esperamos que o consigam abrandar.


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2021 às 14:53)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio em Odemira numa zona complicada.
> Ataque inicial forte, já com mais de 100 opr e 6 MA.



Mais uma ignição com potencial catastrófico...


----------



## rozzo (18 Ago 2021 às 15:13)

MSantos disse:


> Mais uma ignição com potencial catastrófico...


Pois, com o fluxo bem mais forte de Norte hoje...
Não promete ser fácil a situação!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Ago 2021 às 16:53)

Esperemos que isto não vá descambar, 4 incêndios preocupantes neste momento ativos: Odemira, Penamacor*, Azambuja e Loulé.

*Os Canadairs de Castelo Branco encontram-se mobilizados no Algarve.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2021 às 17:05)

As condições atmosféricas não são tão graves como foram em Castro Marim, mas espera-se intensificação do vento:

Às 15h18:


----------



## DRC (18 Ago 2021 às 17:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esperemos que isto não vá descambar, 4 incêndios preocupantes neste momento ativos: Odemira, Penamacor*, Azambuja e Loulé.
> 
> *Os Canadairs de Castelo Branco encontram-se mobilizados no Algarve.


Dominado o incêndio de Penamacor.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Ago 2021 às 17:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Os Canadairs de Castelo Branco encontram-se mobilizados no Algarve.


A
Por volta das 14.30h passei pelo aeródromo do Ponte de Sôr, e os Air Tractor (Fireboss) sediados ali também não estavam lá, por isso presumo que também estejam pelo Algarve, dado que o único IR que existia aqui perto, era o de Abrantes ( Bemposta) , e apenas tinha presente no TO dois helicópteros ligeiros, felizmente que mais cá por cima está tudo calmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2021 às 17:50)

Espero bem, que consigam controlar o incêndio no Ameixial, daí até Barranco do Velho não ardeu. 

Já o de Odemira, se chega a Monchique arde o resto.


----------



## david 6 (18 Ago 2021 às 17:59)

incêndio na Azambuja com 149 operacionais já, eu por aqui com alguma distância está cheio de fumo baixo, tudo esbranquiçado à volta, até pensava que era de um incêndio perto, mas só estou a ver esta hipótese da Azambuja


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2021 às 18:12)

Ameixial já com 90 op., 23 viaturas e 3 meios aéreos.


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2021 às 18:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A
> Por volta das 14.30h passei pelo aeródromo do Ponte de Sôr, e os Air Tractor (Fireboss) sediados ali também não estavam lá, por isso presumo que também estejam pelo Algarve, dado que o único IR que existia aqui perto, era o de Abrantes ( Bemposta) , e apenas tinha presente no TO dois helicópteros ligeiros, felizmente que mais cá por cima está tudo calmo.



Penso que os Fireboss de Ponte de Sôr estejam aqui no incêndio de Manique (Azambuja). Eu estou agora na casa dos meus sogros, perto de Pontével (Cartaxo) e estou mesmo de baixo da rota que uma parelha de Fireboss tem feito para ir descarregar no incêndio e abastecer no Tejo, é provável que sejam os de Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2021 às 19:15)

Aumenta os meios no Ameixial, com 123 op., 34 viaturas e 6 meios aéreos.

Entretanto, a nuvem de fumo do incêndio em Odemira chegou aqui.


----------



## Devas (18 Ago 2021 às 19:34)

Odemira neste momento 277 OP, 89 Viat., 10 MA

Contactada pela Lusa, fonte do Comando Territorial de Beja da GNR revelou que *“o fogo está quase a entrar no distrito de Faro” e “a aproximar-se da Estrada Regional 266 [ER266], que liga o concelho de Odemira ao de Monchique”*, no Algarve.
Já antes o presidente da Câmara de Odemira, José Alberto Guerreiro, tinha dito à Lusa que *o incêndio estava a evoluir “de forma imprevisível”, devido “ao vento forte”*, e tinha levado a que “alguns montes” fossem evacuados, “por precaução”.









						Homem de 20 anos sofreu queimaduras no fogo em Odemira
					

Um homem, de 20 anos, ficou hoje ferido no incêndio que lavra na freguesia de Sabóia, no concelho de Odemira (Beja), sofrendo "queimaduras de primeiro e segundo graus&...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2021 às 19:42)

Incêndio no Ameixial com duas frentes activas.

Novo aumento de meios no Ameixial, com 147 op. e 43 viaturas, com o aproximar do cair da noite, os meios aéreos vão deixar de actuar.

Em Monchique, já se encontra um dispositivo com 43 op e 17 viaturas.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2021 às 20:59)

Embora seja já em Espanha, a escassos km's daqui a situação também não está nada fácil.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2021 às 21:18)

Fogo em Odemira já chegou a Monchique. 10 pessoas retiradas das suas casas​








						Fogo em Odemira já chegou a Monchique. 17 pessoas retiradas das suas casas
					

Às 0h20, o combate às chamas envolvia um total de 519 operacionais, apoiados por 178 veículos. Governo prolonga situação de alerta em 14 distritos do continente.




					www.publico.pt
				




Pode afectar também o concelho de Silves.

Em relação ao incêndio em Ameixial, segundo a Protecção Civil está a ceder aos meios.


----------



## jonas (18 Ago 2021 às 22:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Fogo em Odemira já chegou a Monchique. 10 pessoas retiradas das suas casas​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ameixial dominado!
Vamos ver se durante a noite o de Odemira/Monchique acalma.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Ago 2021 às 23:05)

MSantos disse:


> Penso que os Fireboss de Ponte de Sôr estejam aqui no incêndio de Manique (Azambuja). Eu estou agora na casa dos meus sogros, perto de Pontével (Cartaxo) e estou mesmo de baixo da rota que uma parelha de Fireboss tem feito para ir descarregar no incêndio e abastecer no Tejo, é provável que sejam os de Ponte de Sôr.


Mas essa ignição aconteceu bem mais tarde Miguel, cerca das 16.00h , esses acho que são os que estão alocados em Viseu ou em Proença-a-nova, mas o importante são as ignicões do Alentejo/Algarve terem o maior número de meios disponíveis, se no resto do país a coisa também estivesse complicada, seria bem mais difícil!
 Nos próximos dias o risco de incêndio continua muito alto , mas as condições melhoram significativamente, tanto a nível de temperatura, HR , com imensa recuperação nocturna, e sobretudo com a diminuição da intensidade do vento , mas já são muitos dias acima dos 35 aqui pelo interior,  e a disponibilidade para o combustível arder é cada vez maior, próxima segunda-feira poderá ser um dia muito complicado, com previsão de lestada.


joralentejano disse:


> Embora seja já em Espanha, a escassos km's daqui a situação também não está nada fácil.



Parece estar bem melhor Jorge, mas ao final do dia era bem visível no radar dinâmico do IPMA.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Ago 2021 às 02:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Parece estar bem melhor Jorge, mas ao final do dia era bem visível no radar dinâmico do IPMA.


Sim, já esteve bem melhor, pois há umas horas não se via clarão na webcam.
No entanto, na última hora voltou a piorar, apesar de haver menos vento e estar mais fresco e húmido.






Espero que nas próximas horas o consigam dominar.


----------



## huguh (19 Ago 2021 às 02:48)

639 op e 225 veiculos em Odemira


----------



## frederico (19 Ago 2021 às 03:13)

Segundo os boatos que correm na zona o incêndio de Castro Marim, Tavira e Cacela terá tido origem numa vingança de um caçador. Mas para já são apenas boatos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Ago 2021 às 13:31)

POSIT @ProteccaoCivil 12:00h 19AGO2021 - Ocorrência de elevada exigência operacional e complexidade, pelo local e condições meteorológicas - Noite favorável - Uma frente ativa de momento - Incêndio que tomou rapidamente grande proporções, de violência extrema, do tipo eruptivo - Trabalho muito intenso durante a madrugada, ajudado pelas máquinas de rasto, considerando os difíceis acessos - Operação dividida em 5 setores - Alfa em vigilância - Beta ativo com atuação de meios aéreos, situação sensível - Delta ativo a 15% - Echo, ativo mas a ceder aos meios - Charlie (retaguarda e flanco direito) dominado - Deslocação preventiva de 17 pessoas - 1 ferido grave, jovem de 20 anos. Queimaduras de 1 e 2 grau em 40% do corpo - 3 feridos leves, 1 deles assistido - Não se perspetivam mais evacuação - Incêndio lavra em local sem habitações - Esforço no combate direto - Setor Beta, o mais complicado, também devido à proximidade de uma linha de alta tensão. - Espera-se vento fraco mas que aumentará de intensidade, sem previsão de afetar significativamente as operações - O incêndio ainda não atingiu o concelho de #Silves - #N266 ainda encerrada bem como o cruzamento com o Caminho Municipal 1160

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (19 Ago 2021 às 20:15)

Odemira dominado!


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2021 às 12:05)

Arde novamente aqui no concelho de Azambuja, e quase no mesmo sitio do incêndio de há dois dias. Mobilização de meios já significativa com 116 operacionais, 30 viaturas e 4 meios aéreos.


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2021 às 12:08)

MSantos disse:


> Arde novamente aqui no concelho de Azambuja, e quase no mesmo sitio do incêndio de há dois dias. Mobilização de meios já significativa com 116 operacionais, 30 viaturas e 4 meios aéreos.



Entretanto já em resolução!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Ago 2021 às 19:11)

A julgar pelo eco no radar dinâmico do IPMA, as duas ignicões em Freixo de Espada À Cinta, Bragança,  estão a arder com bastante intensidade! Estão já presentes nas mesmas 126 Op ,  29 Veículos e 8 Ma,s .


----------



## jonas (20 Ago 2021 às 19:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A julgar pelo eco no radar dinâmico do IPMA, as duas ignicões em Freixo de Espada À Cinta, Bragança,  estão a arder com bastante intensidade! Estão já presentes nas mesmas 126 Op ,  29 Veículos e 8 Ma,s .


O site do AFIS sinaliza bem expressamente esses incêndios.
Aqui ao lado,parece que o de Penafiel já está quase apagado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2021 às 21:19)

Dados do Incêndio Rural do Sotavento Algarvio​








						Dados do Incêndio Rural do Sotavento Algarvio
					

Blog - Ideias de Segurança para uma Comunidade mais Resiliente




					safeplace52.blogspot.com
				




Segundo o 'Copernicus Emergency Management Service' foram afectados 5955,3 hectares (59,5 km2), o que corresponde a cerca de 1,2% da área total do Algarve. Foram atingidos três concelhos: Tavira (27,09 km2), Vila Real de Santo António (16,42 km2) e Castro Marim (16,04 km2).

Com base na cartografia temática da COS 2018 (elaborada pela Direção-Geral do Território), foram os matos a principal ocupação e usos do solo que foi destruída por este incêndio rural, com 32,65 km2 (54,8% da área ardida total). 

Foram igualmente destruídas florestas de azinheira (7,07 km2 - 11,9%), florestas de pinheiros (6,98 km2 - 11,7%), na sua quase totalidade mansos, vinhas, pomares e olivais (6,05 km2 - 10,2%), e florestas de eucalipto e outras folhosas (2,43 km2 - 4,1%).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Ago 2021 às 22:02)

jonas disse:


> O site do AFIS sinaliza bem expressamente esses incêndios.
> Aqui ao lado,parece que o de Penafiel já está quase apagado.


Já deverá estar em  território espanhol, ou muito perto disso!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Ago 2021 às 22:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já deverá estar em  território espanhol, ou muito perto disso!


Está a menos de 1km, mas dificilmente salta o Tejo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Ago 2021 às 00:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Está a menos de 1km, mas dificilmente salta o Tejo


O Douro queres tu dizer


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Ago 2021 às 11:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O Douro queres tu dizer


Ups


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2021 às 13:56)

Novo incêndio na Serra de Monchique, desta vez, em Casais, começou às 13h33 e já conta com 64 op., 16 veículos e 4 meios aéreos.

Este ano, é mesmo para arder o resto...


----------



## JCARL (22 Ago 2021 às 14:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Novo incêndio na Serra de Monchique, desta vez, em Casais, começou às 13h33 e já conta com 64 op., 16 veículos e 4 meios aéreos.
> 
> Este ano, é mesmo para arder o resto...


Infelizmente.


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2021 às 17:17)

grande incêndio entre a Fajarda e a Glória do Ribatejo, 235op, 62 terrestes e 9 aéreos, por acaso estava em Santarém hoje e agora tive passar naquela estrada para voltar, tanta gente lá... tudo a ver e bombeiros de todo o ribatejo, durante 2 ou 3min vira noite, chego aqui ao inicio da Fajarda montes logo de ajuntamentos e guardas também, o vento está para o lado da Fajarda

vista de casa:


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2021 às 19:32)

Incêndio em Cachopo em plena Serra do Caldeirão, com quase 150 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos






Foto: SafePlace52 (17:55)

A coluna de fumo já era visível da Fuseta pelas 17h40m.


----------



## jonas (22 Ago 2021 às 19:39)

Salvaterra com mais de 250 opr e Cachopo com mais de 150 opr (zona sensivel, onde começou o grande incêndio de 2012 penso eu).


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2021 às 19:52)

jonas disse:


> Salvaterra com mais de 250 opr e Cachopo com mais de 150 opr (zona sensivel, onde começou o grande incêndio de 2012 penso eu).


A zona é sensivelmente a mesma, embora este seja mais a leste.

Incêndio de Cachopo dominado.


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2021 às 20:32)

o daqui também já se encontra em resolução, ainda está algum vento


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2021 às 15:15)

Possibilidade de trovoadas no Interior e potenciação de tempo instável pode dar origem a incêndios com preponderância covectiva, muito mais perigosos e imprevisíveis.


----------



## Mr.Jet (23 Ago 2021 às 17:18)

Amanhã no centro interior, hoje não me parece


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2021 às 13:10)

População contesta atuação dos bombeiros no incêndio de Castro Marim​








						População contesta atuação dos bombeiros no incêndio de Castro Marim
					

Fogo deflagrou no dia 16 de agosto. Proteção Civil garante que o plano elaborado permitiu controlá-lo apesar das condições meteorológicas adversas.




					www.cmjornal.pt
				




"Vítor Vaz Pinto classifica como "excecional" o combate ao incêndio, já que foi controlado sem uma janela de oportunidade "do ponto de vista meteorológico" e o esforço foi "todo direcionado para a salvaguarda das "pessoas, dos seus bens e do ambiente"." 

Esta é boa, só no dia 16 é que a situação meteorológica foi mais extrema, mas no dia 17 com o vento de sul  mais o aumento da humidade e não rotação do vento para Norte, se isto não é uma janela de oportunidades então não sei.

Certamente, não viu as imagens nas tv's, a RTP mostrou, o CM mostrou, a SiC e a TVI mostraram, todos mostraram o incêndio perto das aldeias/sítios e não estava nenhum bombeiro, mas sim os populares com baldes e mangueiras.


----------



## huguh (30 Ago 2021 às 03:26)

Incêndio aqui no concelho da Régua, aqui perto em Sedielos
começou perto da 1 da manhã, já com 92 operacionais


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2021 às 12:57)

Incêndio na Serra de Espinhaço do Cão, na EN120 entre Lagos e Aljezur cortada, seis meios aéreos e quase 100 operacionais.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2021 às 16:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio na Serra de Espinhaço do Cão, na EN120 entre Lagos e Aljezur cortada, seis meios aéreos e quase 100 operacionais.



Rapidamente os meios aumentaram. A localização não parece ser "mato", a não ser que a imagem de satélite esteja desactualizada.
Incêndio já é considerado importante. Há estradas cortadas.






Condições meteorológicas moderadamente desfavoráveis, o vento mantém-se fraco, mas só a estação móvel no local permite aferir correctamente. Circulação de contorno e rotação NO-SW típica do Barlavento.











Imagem do satélite Terra às 12h40 (11:40utc):





Imagem do Aqua às 14h23 (13:23utc):





Os ecos nas imagens do radar dinâmico são pouco claras na localização das nuvens de fumo, os parecem dispersos e/ou sem correlação com o incêndio.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2021 às 23:42)

Os próximos dois dias, sobretudo segunda-feira , serão dias muito perigosos no que toca a IR,  com uma sinótica muito parecida ao dia 14 de Setembro de 2020 , onde no IF de Proença-a-nova/Oleiros/Castelo Branco arderam cerca de 20.000 hectares! Vamos ter calor, baixa humidade e um fluxo de Sul bem vincado, com vento que por vezes poderá ser mesmo muito forte


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2021 às 19:49)

Incêndio aqui na Serra de São Mamede já quase com 100 operacionais, não muito longe de onde começaram os incêndios de 2003. Pelo que ouvi a coisa não está famosa, e se houver intensificação do vento como está previsto, pior será... Pode ser que chova alguma coisa.


----------

